# Bremsen für BMX



## maysn (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mein BMX für Dirt reanimieren. Leider sind die Bremsen schon seit dem Kauf vor 10 Jahren für den Sack. Kann mir jemand Bremsen empfehlen?

Ich benötige theoretisch, sofern ich alles komplett neu kaufe:

- Bremshebel
- Rotor
- V-Brakes

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand mit ein Paar Einstellungstricks helfen. Der Rotor schlägt beim bremsen bereits an, bevor die Bremsen hinten überhaupt beissen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise,

maysn


----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2011)

Willst / brauchst du den Rotor zwangsläufig? Sofern du nicht ständig Barspins oder Tailwhips machst, würde ich den aufgrund der tendentiell etwas schlechteren Bremsleistung weglassen. 
Bremsen gibt es viele gute, wenn du nicht gerade auf Tektro zurück greifst, machst du eigentlich nicht viel falsch. Sofern du auf den Rotor verzichten kannst, würde ich evtl. eine Odyssey Evolver 2 Bremse mit passendem Monolever Bremshebel nehmen (gibt es in drei Ausführungen), dazu ein Linear Slick Kabel. 
Zur Einstellung der Bremse gibt es einen Beitrag im How to Thread (ist mit oben angepinnt) und auch gute Videos bei Youtube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maysn (28. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank ! Ich versuche mal mein Glück 

edit: Könnte ich dich mal direkt kontaktieren? icq: ....

Edit: Aus Gründen der Privatsphäre hab ich die Nummer gelöscht.


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2011)

ICQ hab ich nicht. Was genau willst du denn wissen?


----------



## holmar (28. Oktober 2011)

willst du die nummer nicht lieber wieder löschen?


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke Holmar, habs mal übernommen.


----------



## maysn (1. November 2011)

Vielen Dank an den Admin, fürs Löschen der UIN. Es hätte mich aber auch nicht gestört, wenn sie nicht gelöscht worden wäre 

@RISE: Kannst du mir einen Online-Shop empfehlen? Ich will maximal 100 für das Komplettset Bremsen VR+HR ausgeben. In den meisten Shops muss aber alles einzeln gekauft werden. Benötige ich noch mehr außer Bremshebel, Bowdenzug und Bremse an sich?


Gruß


----------



## Stirni (1. November 2011)

VR Bremse kannst du doch weglassen? Benutzt man bei Dirt eh nicht und ist weniger Gewicht!

Dann bräuchtest du nurnoch Hebel,Bremszug und Bremse!


----------



## maysn (1. November 2011)

Das ist ein Argument, was ich gelten lasse 

Und wo kann ich am Besten die Parts bestellen?


----------



## RISE (1. November 2011)

Da gibts viele gute Shops: BSBS, Parano, People's Store, 360Sports, G&S BMX, Alliance BMX, Kunstform und haste nicht gesehen.


----------



## maysn (2. November 2011)

Vielen Dank! Damit komme ich zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maysn (3. November 2011)

edit: Nach genauerem Hinschauen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Aufnahmen an meinem BMX für V-Brakes sind. Die führt aber kaum ein Shop. Habt ihr da noch einen Tipp?

Grüße


----------



## Stirni (3. November 2011)

Magura HS 33 kaufen und für immer glücklich sein!


----------



## RISE (3. November 2011)

Bist du dir da sicher? V-Brake Sockel waren bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast nur an Race Rahmen verbaut. Macht aber ansich keine größeren Unterschied, die V-Brake sollte sogar noch etwas besser bremsen als die U-Brake. 
Beim Kabel kannst du ein einem Linear BMX Kabel bleiben, bei de Bremse gilt auch hier: nicht unbedingt Tektro oder das allergünstigste. Ich kenn mich da leider nicht, vermute aber, dass sicher irgendeine Avid Bremse empfohlen wird. Bei den Bremshebeln müssten wir hier nochmal rausfinden, ob die BMX Hebel kompatibel sind oder ob du da auch V-Brake Hebel brauchst.

PS: Oder Stirni glauben. Wobei du der ganz große Buhmann bist, wenn dir mal in ner Halle das Kabel reißt und das ganze Öl da rausläuft.


----------



## maysn (3. November 2011)

Hehe. HS33 waren auch meine erste Idee. Das Argument mit dem Öl sollte ich jedoch nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

@RISE:
Ja, es sind Canti-Sockel. Jetzt sind auch V-Brakes verbaut. Mein BMX habe ich vor 12-13 Jahren gekauft und umgebaut. Aber die Kombination aus Rotor und V-Brakes sind schon merkwürdig. Kannst du mich mal über die Unterschiede der Bremskabel aufklären?

Mich nervt einfach nur, dass ich keine ordentliche Bremsleistung am hinterrad entwickeln kann. Entweder stelle ich die Bremse "Bremsbar" ein und sie schleift, oder es schleift nicht, aber der Rotor stößt vorher an, bevor die Bremsen überhaupt greifen.

Soll ich ein Paar Fotos hochladen, damit ihr wisst, wovon ich rede? ^^


----------



## RISE (4. November 2011)

Bei den Kabeln gibt es zwischen V- und U-Brake keinen unterschied, da kannst du ruhig die BMX-Kabel kaufen.

Mein Tipp wÃ¤re erstmal der: kannst du keine Tailwhips oder Barspins, wÃ¼rde ich den Rotor abbauen, ein einfaches Linear Slic Kabel anbauen und dann mal gucken, ob es sich besser einstellen lÃ¤sst (die Bremseinstellung mit Rotor ist fummelig). Wenn es dann immernoch schleift, sind entweder deine BelÃ¤ge schlecht justiert oder dein Hinterrad hat einen Schlag, den man evtl. mal zentrieren sollte. 

Entscheidende Frage: du sagst, dass das Rad 12-13 Jahre alt ist. Wurden die BremsbelÃ¤ge in dieser Zeit Ã¼berhaupt mal gewechselt? Ansonsten weiÃ ich jetzt nicht, ob da die BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r BMX-Bremsen passen, aber es sollte auch durchsichtige V-Brake BelÃ¤ge geben. Die haben normalerweise die beste Bremsleistung, die man als kleinen negativen Beigeschmack aber auch in einem Umkreis von 500m hÃ¶rt. 

Bevor du jetzt 100â¬ fÃ¼r neue Bremsen ausgibst, wÃ¼rde ich vorher nochmal gucken, wo genau das Problem liegt und entsprechend zu reagieren. Das klingt nÃ¤mlich alles sehr nach einem Abnutzungs-/ und Einstellungsproblem. Und ob es sich am Ende lohnt, fÃ¼r ein 13 Jahre altes BMX noch Bremsen fÃ¼r 100â¬ zu kaufen, muss man auch bezweifeln. Guck einfach mal nach. Die HS33 funktioniert Ã¼brigens auch mit Bier oder Wssser, allerdings friert das im Winter dann ein.


----------

